# Wire Stripping Machines



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Any of you guys use a wire stripping machine to scrap your copper? I'm sick of the razor knife method and have been looking at the Copper Mine on amazon, it's a manual pull-through stripper buy has good reviews and is around $75, the drill feeding models start around $200. Anyone purchased a decent one they like?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

No but I've seen one made of deep strut and a screw down cutting wheel like on a pipe cutter that you mounted to the wall. The thing worked great. If I had a use for one I think I'd build one.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Used this one before and it worked really good.. just have to adjust it to different conductor sizes.










At this point I don't even think it's worth the time to bother stripping anything off copper.


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Frank I was eyeing that one but I'll see how the manual ones work before paying double for a drill model


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

StaticFilter said:


> Frank I was eyeing that one but I'll see how the manual ones work before paying double for a drill model


Don't waste your time with the manual one. Here's my drill model in action:


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Eric: make/model?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

StaticFilter said:


> Any of you guys use a wire stripping machine to scrap your copper? I'm sick of the razor knife method and have been looking at the Copper Mine on amazon, it's a manual pull-through stripper buy has good reviews and is around $75, the drill feeding models start around $200. Anyone purchased a decent one they like?


I ordered that one off Amazon and when I got it, some of the parts were missing. Most important, there were no blades in it!

So, I sent it back, re-ordered it, the 2nd one came missing the same parts!

Instead of sending it back right away I decided to email the company that makes it. They were aware of the problem and sent me the missing items plus an extra set of blades.:thumbsup:

Still haven't used it yet!:whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

StaticFilter said:


> Eric: make/model?


I don't remember, but I think Rack-a-Tiers came out with a totally identical model to mine a year or two ago.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I have this, been using it for three years. It works great and is permanently mounted to an old drill press.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the manual Copper Mine one from Amazon. It took some time to get used to and get in a rythm, but I got 150 Lbs stripped in 8 hours.


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

farlsincharge said:


> I have this, been using it for three years. It works great and is permanently mounted to an old drill press.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-KrQ4bCKw0


I too have one of these works great:thumbsup:


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> I ordered that one off Amazon and when I got it, some of the parts were missing. Most important, there were no blades in it!
> 
> So, I sent it back, re-ordered it, the 2nd one came missing the same parts!
> 
> ...


How long ago was the drama?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

StaticFilter said:


> How long ago was the drama?


Couple of months ago.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a stripping machine and used to run it daily

Used it to strip wire as small as 14 and as large as 4/0

worked pretty good and put a few dollars in my pocket

definitely paid for it over the years Ive had it


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

drspec said:


> I have a stripping machine and used to run it daily
> 
> Used it to strip wire as small as 14 and as large as 4/0
> 
> ...


Brand/model?


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

I usually don't bother stripping anything under 8 since I do it by hand with a razor knife so it'd be nice to go as low as 14s. Any of you guys have issues if there's a kink/crease in the wire going through the machine?


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT! BUY ANY OF THE HAND CRANKED ONES! My brother and I got them to strip scrap, it should have paid off in one run, but that piece of crap didn't strip anything. They advertised 14awg to 4/0, we tested 14 that didn't work so we tried 3/0 that didn't work either. I'm sure there are a couple out there that are machined properly, but the ones we got were poorly machined and the tolerances were horrible. The blade that spins and is supposed to open the insulation would just slide out of the way, or not make it through the insulation. 

IF YOU REALLY WANT TO BUY ONE, TAKE YOUR TIME AND FIND A GOOD COMPANY/BRAND FIRST!

Good luck, hopefully you dont get screwed like us.

We got this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DRILL-OPERA...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cc9c903e


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input Jordan, that's exactly what I want to avoid


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

StaticFilter said:


> Brand/model?


http://www.arpiusa.com/products

DRM model


----------



## StaticFilter (Jul 11, 2013)

drspec said:


> http://www.arpiusa.com/products
> 
> DRM model


Remember the cost by chance?


----------



## tomruth (Feb 25, 2014)

The StripMeister works fantastic!


----------



## tomruth (Feb 25, 2014)

StaticFilter said:


> Any of you guys use a wire stripping machine to scrap your copper? I'm sick of the razor knife method and have been looking at the Copper Mine on amazon, it's a manual pull-through stripper buy has good reviews and is around $75, the drill feeding models start around $200. Anyone purchased a decent one they like?


best machine out there for you would be the StripMeister.
check it out!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

tomruth said:


> best machine out there for you would be the StripMeister. check it out!


You a sales rep?


----------



## tomruth (Feb 25, 2014)

no, bought one a couple of weeks ago.
best new tool i bought in a while
no idea how these guys did this for that money plus at that time there was free shipping, don't know if that's still on.


----------



## adamv7010 (Mar 21, 2011)

I ordered a hand crank model....later on I opted to order the drill powered model....the ONLY difference is the handle...you can take the handle off of the hand crank model and put a drill on it. 

sent while driving recklessly


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

farlsincharge said:


> I have this, been using it for three years. It works great and is permanently mounted to an old drill press.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-KrQ4bCKw0


Got the same one a few years ago, put about 6000# through it and it still works great.


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

347sparky said:


> Got the same one a few years ago, put about 6000# through it and it still works great.


Same with me
:thumbsup:


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

This one is great. Striptec model 1000. Demo guys had it on a job so I brought some wire with me one day and had some fun after work. Stripped 600' of 500s in about 30 min.


----------



## tomruth (Feb 25, 2014)

adamv7010 said:


> I ordered a hand crank model....later on I opted to order the drill powered model....the ONLY difference is the handle...you can take the handle off of the hand crank model and put a drill on it.
> 
> sent while driving recklessly


same here, drill powered stripmeister is all i needed.
still fast and very efficient


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> This one is great. Striptec model 1000. Demo guys had it on a job so I brought some wire with me one day and had some fun after work. Stripped 600' of 500s in about 30 min.


Smart man. You left the mountain of insulation on the job:laughing:


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Maximumbob said:


> Smart man. You left the mountain of insulation on the job:laughing:


Right in the dumpster. Lol


----------



## adamv7010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone have anything new to add? I'm in the market to replace my eBay manual stripper with a drill operated that doesn't break the bank. 

Is the stripmiester worth the 280? 

sent while driving recklessly


----------



## tomruth (Feb 25, 2014)

Me personally think it is worth every penny. Made my money back in no time and still very happy. Don't know if the $280 deal is still on. I guess just check StripMeister site.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

bduerler said:


> You a sales rep?


Reads like a brochure.:laughing:



tomruth said:


> The StripMeister works fantastic!





tomruth said:


> best machine out there for you would be the StripMeister.





tomruth said:


> best new tool i bought in a while





tomruth said:


> drill powered stripmeister is all i needed.





tomruth said:


> I guess just check StripMeister site.


----------

